# Really worried my toddler is sleeping too much



## jojo2605

I know this probably isn't a common concern! 

Sam is still asleep from going to sleep about 7.45 last night. Yesterday he woke at 10.30 & the day before at 9.45. 

Since taking the side off his cotbed about 3 weeks ago he does appear to be sleeping better & was sleeping till 9am at times. But it's nearly 11 now! 
I'm really worried there might be something wrong :(

Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## isabelsmummy

Isabel used to go to bed at 7.30 pm and wake up between 9 abd 10 and sleep 1 till 4 in the day. Since I had oliver 3 month ago she now sleeps 7 till 8 as oliver wakes up but still has 3 hour naps in the day. I have never really thought about this being a negative thing, especially now I have a baby to look after too, I need the breather lol enjoy it whilst it lasts I say xxx


----------



## RachA

I agree - i'd enjoy it. Some children definitely need more sleep than others. DS has always slept 12-13 hours a night and 3 hours during the day. Whereas DD sleeps 11 hours a night and 1-2 during the day.


----------



## jojo2605

My OH has said the exact same thing to me and that I shouldn't worry! Its just that it's come on all of a sudden and he didn't actually sleep through the night until he was 18 months old so to me it's completely out of character! 

Perhaps I should embrace it then rather than worry about it! I never gave him a nap today as he wasn't up until 11am and he didn't get a nap yesterday either so perhaps that's contributed to his late waking! 

Thanks for your response ladies :)


----------



## adzuki

Trust your intuition. Maybe take him for a check up, then watch him - it could change just as suddenly again. Maia tends to sleep more when she's going through a growth spurt, for example. I think the norm for this age is 12-15 hours per day. Or maybe he's trying to catch up on all that lost sleep from before??? Keep us posted! 

A


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

My DD is a big sleeper.. Always has been. She wakes up at 8 goes down for a nap at 12 and sometimes sleeps until 4!! And that's with her going to bed at 7.30.

I've never seen a problem with it tbh.. She also sleeps longer when she's not very well.


----------



## diz

Swap you!


----------



## cherryglitter

jake is like this. 
he sleeps 7-8pm until about 9am sometimes a little bit later. 
and he still has a 2 hour nap in the day.


----------



## freckleonear

I'm sure there's no need to worry. At that age my son used to sleep from 7pm to 9 or 10am. I wish he still did! Enjoy it. :D


----------



## jojo2605

Thanks for your input guys! I am going to go with adzuki, trust my instincts and actually take him in the morning as I need to go the docs myself anyway. 

I'm sure it's just another stage he is going through so I will try and enjoy it! 

Now to stop my 8 month old from waking anything up to 8 times in the night and I'll be sorted!:dohh:


----------

